# How do I reference a single post in a thread?



## Bill4728 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've seen several people do it but I can't figure it out.  

I put link to other thread all the time but how do I reference a single post in a thread?

So if I want to link to just post #10 in a thread how do I do that?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2008)

see the little number in the top right hand corner of every post?

ie yours says #1

mine will say #2 after i post it.

right click that and choose copy shortcut.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=481031&postcount=1


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hope this works  Link to post #2 

*edited: No that didn't work*


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 4, 2008)

Try again  Link to post #2 

OK that worked.


The first time I clicked on the box next to the number not the number.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2008)

*Can Also Be Undone When Reading A Single Entry*

Shux, I got semi-scolded 1 time for doing that, on the grounds that the lone BBS entry I linked to lacked needed context that's provided by the other entries making up the rest of that topic of discussion.  (I prefer "entry" to "post" & "topic" to "thread" but that's my problem.) 

I was able to point out to the semi-scolder that anybody viewing a standalone entry via that single-entry link trick can easily view the rest of the entries in that topic of discussion by clicking on the word _Thread_ at the upper-right corner of a single-entry display -- way over on the right end of the bluish band atop the whole box. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2008)

guess it depends on how its used....ive only ever used it to communicate with other mods/admins to reflect a specific post and such.

obviously some posts can most certainly be spun way out of context without the supporting thread =)


----------



## icydog (Mar 7, 2008)

*I didn't know that!!*

Great thread, who knew???


----------

